# What is a huge flaw that you have that you want to improve on?



## EJ (Oct 25, 2015)

One thing I want to get better at is not being so trust-worthy towards others, being too hyper-active at times, and not being socially clueless once and awhile.

I feel like I've greatly improved through out the past 6 months. If I keep this up by two years, I'll be who I want to be.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 25, 2015)

Try to be more social, I guess.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm lazy, lose focus, and tend to give up too easily.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

I want to drink less


----------



## Esdese (Oct 25, 2015)

I have no flaws i am perfection


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

Esdese said:


> I have no flaws i am perfection





> Wall of Shame:


----------



## Esdese (Oct 25, 2015)

how is that a flaw for me? 
it is a collection of lol moments


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

I said NUFFIN


----------



## Savage (Oct 26, 2015)

Take away my procrastination and I think I'll be happier ten fold.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 26, 2015)

my procrastinating tendencies.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 26, 2015)

My crippling addiction of the binding of isaac needs to somehow end

Riiiiiiiight after I get RPG oh god afterbirth comes out in 4 days and I preordered
I am fucked


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 26, 2015)

I tend to stay within my comfort bubble (hesitant to try out new activities). Still working on improving on that


----------



## Itachі (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think I have many _huge_ flaws but I obviously do have flaws.

- i'm slacking in terms of college

- i procrastinate when it comes to school work

- i guess i could work on increasing my sensitivity 

- i have no problem letting people go, i don't really fight for people anymore. ie; commitment issues

- i'm a bad brother, should spend more time with my little sisters


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2015)

-Procrastination(as i'm writing this, procrastinating)

-I don't stand up for myself as much as I'd like because I tend to avoid confrontation

-Need to become worse at lying and better at telling the truth

-Be less depressed. Fake it until i make it. Don't want to take anti-depressant medication and have my dick go limb and go color-blind.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2015)

My greatest flaw is I care too much.

I need to stop caring


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2015)

I am too serious all the time, need to loosen up.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 26, 2015)

Not being able to go with the flow.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 27, 2015)

too handsome

I hate living in a bubble because of it

[YOUTUBE]15MwhPv3Ud4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slacker (Oct 27, 2015)

I've gained like 15 pounds in the past like 6 months, I need to get my diet on track


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

I wanna learn to trust again.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 27, 2015)

I want to improve on my self-confidence and be able to stand up for myself better. I'm also withdrawn and silent so I would like to be more outgoing.


----------



## root (Oct 27, 2015)

I need to get off my ass and actually get working on all the problems in my life instead of just looking at them and going "mehhh, no point, can't be arsed". Also, I need to start caring more about myself instead of only about others. That answer is super vague but whatever. 



Dattebayo-chan said:


> I want to improve on my self-confidence and be able to stand up for myself better. I'm also withdrawn and silent so I would like to be more outgoing.


Work on that confidence, find a few friends you're comfortable around and just be yourself. People will gather around you eventually. I mean, I'm not you, but every time I tried to be more outgoing and social I realized I just wasn't comfortable (pretending) being that person.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2015)

im almost never serious unless im angry


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 27, 2015)

crippling passivity and laziness


----------



## Kusa (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't know where to start.

If I had to pick one then lower a bit the expections I have  set for myself and stop seeking acknowledgment that badly from others.


----------



## Vix (Oct 27, 2015)

Being too passive with friends, and not being as aggressive as I should be. Sure, I tell them what they should hear instead of what they wanna hear, but when we're out and about and hanging out, I kind of just do whatever they want instead, when I should really leave and go home.

Being indecisive. I'm probably the biggest and more indecisive person that I know. I will be asked what I want to eat, and I'll ask the other person what they'd like to eat. If they don't know, then I suggest something. When I suggest something, I'll continue with, "but if you want something else, I'm ok with that too." 99% of the time it becomes a 2 hour debate of not knowing where to go or what to eat.

Being too blunt and honest with my parents and siblings. I know they want to hear what they want to hear and not what they should hear, though I'm the one there for them, I tell them things for their own safety and well being. I don't give anyone in my family the benefit of the doubt, ever.

Taking my own advice. I'm great at giving people advice, but really bad at taking my own advice and listening to myself.

Second guessing myself. All of the time. Probably my biggest flaw ever.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd like to be better with money as well


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 27, 2015)

Haze said:


> Being too passive with friends, and not being as aggressive as I should be. Sure, I tell them what they should hear instead of what they wanna hear, but when we're out and about and hanging out, I kind of just do whatever they want instead, when I should really leave and go home.
> 
> Being indecisive. I'm probably the biggest and more indecisive person that I know. I will be asked what I want to eat, and I'll ask the other person what they'd like to eat. If they don't know, then I suggest something. When I suggest something, I'll continue with, "but if you want something else, I'm ok with that too." 99% of the time it becomes a 2 hour debate of not knowing where to go or what to eat.
> 
> ...



Oh hey, most of this is me as well


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 27, 2015)

root said:


> Work on that confidence, find a few friends you're comfortable around and just be yourself. People will gather around you eventually. I mean, I'm not you, but every time I tried to be more outgoing and social I realized I just wasn't comfortable (pretending) being that person.



Thank you for your input. Finding people I'm comfortable with is definitley the right thing to do. I can't pretend to be someone I'm not. I just need to toughen up and take that first step into interacting with people. I moved to a new place not too long ago, and I would like to get to know people, but they can't know I want to befriend them unless I put in some effort and that's difficult for me still. 



Kusanagi said:


> I don't know where to start.
> 
> If I had to pick one then lower a bit the expections I have  set for myself and stop seeking acknowledgment that badly from others.



Ugh, I have that same problem too. The tricky part is that your enemy is yourself and your thoughts and that's difficult to overcome.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 27, 2015)

Procrastination, complacency, overconfidence, pride...

... also, cooking skills.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2015)

Too loyal, too kind, too good, too caring, too freaking trusting...


----------



## ? (Oct 27, 2015)

I think I need to gain more weight.


----------



## Harard (Oct 27, 2015)

Savage said:


> Take away my procrastination and I think I'll be happier ten fold.



This dude gets it.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 27, 2015)

I have anger issues- being sarcastic and biting can only be cute for a little while- I'm not sure why the people around me put up with it. To be honest, once I've said my piece I get over things pretty fast and move on- its interesting to me that not everyone can do this . That's probably cuz I'm a jerk though 



? said:


> I think I need to gain more weight.



I hate you tyki :<


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 29, 2015)

I know I have very special views on that matter, but one day I'll find the relationship I'm looking for.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 29, 2015)

Heh, to many to list probably 

and want to and attempt to do so for a longer periode... anyway i should start with not cutting down on sleep(3-5 hours of sleep on workdays)
I know my bodys usual no go zone is less than 9 hours of sleep in 3 days it's close to everytime i've passed that border i've gotten sick and forced to bed through that route


----------



## Megu-Nee (Oct 29, 2015)

my complacency..


----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2015)

I need to go out dancing more =[ 
Can never get enough


----------



## choco bao bao (Oct 31, 2015)

I've always struggled with self-esteem issues, largely stemming from my mum's criticisms when I was younger - "you're fat", "hey piggy", "go and exercise, you're so fat". I'm still scarred from that till now 

There's this mental block in my mind that I'm pudgy and it doesn't really help that 50-60% of the girls around me are skinny Asians who don't need to do do anything to stay skinny. But recently I'm starting to assess my physique objectively, instead of focusing only on the people who weigh less, I'm also more aware of those who weigh (much) more. But I've still got a ways to go; I dislike going shopping because I always think that I won't look good in anything and I get into a bad mood trying on clothes


----------



## Jirou (Nov 22, 2015)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I want to improve on my self-confidence and be able to stand up for myself better. I'm also withdrawn and silent so I would like to be more outgoing.


You took the words right out of me, mate  And also, my being stucked in the past. I know it's a choice to "just let go and move forward" but there are instances when I tend to look back in the wrong direction. Instead of just looking forward, it's like I've come to embraced the past. 

Another thing: my stubborness. I need to loosen up a bit.


----------



## Saru (Dec 12, 2015)

ugh. life balance. i just sort of started becoming more of a social/outgoing person, and it's a lot more difficult to balance school/work and my relationships (which i am putting a lot more effort into now) than i expected. i've always been able to juggle school/work/ECs/insert responsibility here, but i realized i was letting all my relationships grow stagnant. so i've sort of been trying to redistribute my time and energy to things i find valuable, and balancing everything is... hard.

a round of applause for the people who can juggle it all so effortlessly.


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd like to get better at going through my old stuff and donating it


----------



## Tapion (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm Lazy as fuck and I'l often bite off more than I can chew regarding work....


----------



## Kind (Dec 13, 2015)

Tapion said:


> I'm Lazy as fuck and I'l often bite off more than I can chew regarding work....



my life story


----------



## Roman (Dec 13, 2015)

I get stressed out quite easily and can be very snappy when I reach my limit. This happens in cases where there is also nothing to be really worried about.

For instance, this month I've been told to do several other reports on top of the one I usually work on at the start of the month and I have simply no time to do them all. I was really mad about it even tho I was told it's not a problem if I have to put one off for next year by the ones who're in touch with the clients who want them.


----------



## MunchKing (Dec 13, 2015)

My biggest flaw would be my directness. I say what I have in mind without much of a filter. Especially in situations where I lost all fucks to give. I try to limit that in my professional life.

I wouldn't call laziness a flaw. It's knowing how to prioritize, how to most efficiently use your energy and to enjoy the little things when you have the chance.  It's a way of life.


----------



## Asriel (Dec 13, 2015)

My biggest flaw is...

... being too empathetic...

Sometimes you have to let go, live, and let live; even if it means dying on the inside, smiling from the side-lines...


----------



## Angel (Dec 13, 2015)

My moodiness.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 13, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Sometimes you have to let go, live, and let live; even if it means dying on the inside, smiling from the side-lines...



–snip–

but empathy isn't really a bad thing, you can be very empathetic but you don't have to be soft or irrational about it


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 16, 2015)

wanting to sleep in when i have class
choosing to sleep in instead of going to class
being late to class when i could have woken up earlier/not slept in


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a huge problem with procrastination


----------



## Garfield (Dec 16, 2015)

concentration

already working


----------

